# H3



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You might remember me buying the H3 case that Pauluspaulo sold in the sales section, well I sourced a new Ronda movement, Bill Yao dial and hands and have had it put together...It wasnt that easy as I dont have the correct movement holder and that was a bit cut and shut but im happy with the results so far









A nice PVD Rhino and Ive a new beater!! ( as if I diddnt have enough







)

Jason


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats clever Jason


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

OOOOOHHHHH


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Jason, that's excellent - glad you've put the case to such good use


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Paul....









Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks well nice that Jason, seems we have another budding Mekanic.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not really Stan..







I had help with the hands









Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks good to me Jase.









You've got more guts than me, better eyes and steadier hands too.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice one Jason.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

is it me or do the lugs on these look too small for the case?

Good work Jase. Nice to see a plan coming together.


----------

